# any advice on what's the best thing to do when there are too many drivers out there?



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Especially in uptown where drivers will be stacked there, what would you do in such situations? 
Would love to hear your thoughts
Also anyone knows when lyft-line will start operating? 
Thanks


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Only thing to do is open the riders app and move to an area where there are less or no drivers.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I agree - just go elsewhere or "throw your hat into the ring" you might be the closest to whomever is requesting. It's all luck-of-the-draw.

Of course you could attempt to find all of the other drivers in person, and kindly request that they go off-line. But, I'd guess that would be a useless exercise.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

There is a lot of speculation that Lyft distributes ride requests among the drivers differently than Uber. Uber strictly goes by whomever is closest. Lyft, on the other hand, factors in how long you've been waiting for the next request. The search radius expands each minute you've been online and I've heard that the system tries to distribute rides more evenly among all of the online drivers.

The result is Uber drivers compete against each other and "fight" each other for rides. Lyft drivers (who can see where each other are located on the drivers app) can space out from each other and provide better coverage of the city, knowing that each driver will get ride requests on a more equitable basis.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> There is a lot of speculation that Lyft distributes ride requests among the drivers differently than Uber. Uber strictly goes by whomever is closest. Lyft, on the other hand, factors in how long you've been waiting for the next request. The search radius expands each minute you've been online and I've heard that the system tries to distribute rides more evenly among all of the online drivers.
> 
> The result is Uber drivers compete against each other and "fight" each other for rides. Lyft drivers (who can see where each other are located on the drivers app) can space out from each other and provide better coverage of the city, knowing that each driver will get ride requests on a more equitable basis.


That would actually be awesome, do you have a source for that?


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Lyfty said:


> That would actually be awesome, do you have a source for that?


Harry, the RideShareGuy, talked about the expanding radius in his first podcast. He's on this forum, maybe he could "chime in" and explain it better than I could. My other thoughts are based on my personal experiences (i.e. I'll get Lyft requests from riders located closer to other drivers on the road, a rider already in my car trying to request me as their driver and the request goes to a driver further away, etc.)


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Lyfty said:


> That would actually be awesome, do you have a source for that?


The Lyft mentor who did my car inspection and initial ride made mention of this. At some point your radius can expand to 10 miles and as long as you do not log off or get a ride, you can drive around with this radius active. I have not Lyft'd long enough to really notice the difference.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

So I'm guessing it will be pointless to try to fight over requests from the airport, since many drivers try to park as close as possible to the main airport building. 
I'm at the airport right now so I'll keep checking the drivers and see how everything goes


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

You can verify it works like this on Lyft by opening a passenger app on another phone. You will see your car initially only show up on short distances. As time goes on, your car shows up the farther you move the pin. There was also a post somewhere that Uber uses a slightly more complicated algorithm than just the closest.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

grams777 said:


> You can verify it works like this on Lyft by opening a passenger app on another phone. You will see your car initially only show up on short distances. As time goes on, your car shows up the farther you move the pin. There was also a post somewhere that Uber uses a slightly more complicated algorithm than just the closest.


That's an awesome idea ! I have just tried it and I did notice a difference, while I kept moving the pin farther from 2 drivers, the driver closest to the pin disappeared while the farther one kept showing ! Thank you grams777


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

Do any of you guys drive for Lyft and Uber both? If so, do you pick up Lyft customers with your pink mustache Does everybody use the grill attached mustache? If not, what are you using for the required trade dress?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Dave P said:


> Do any of you guys drive for Lyft and Uber both? If so, do you pick up Lyft customers with your pink mustache Does everybody use the grill attached mustache? If not, what are you using for the required trade dress?


no one does the stache unless ur a die hard lyft fan


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, then what are you using for trade dress? My understanding is that the new CPUC rules require trade dress display. Without it, you are subject to a $1000 fine. Uber has the trademarked "U" that they are sending out and the also have a printable temporary one.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Dave P said:


> Ok, then what are you using for trade dress? My understanding is that the new CPUC rules require trade dress display. Without it, you are subject to a $1000 fine. Uber has the trademarked "U" that they are sending out and the also have a printable temporary one.


i just put in my uber sticker in there
not even a lyft passenger notice 
and if they do, i just tell them yah i work for both were private drivers not employees


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i just put in my uber sticker in there
> not even a lyft passenger notice
> and if they do, i just tell them yah i work for both were private drivers not employees


I have done something similar to KrisThuy. I just printed out the green "Lyft" logo to put in the same place as the Uber "U". Lyft does not even send a mustache to drivers until after 30 rides. It is very "Uberish" that they don't offer an official alternative. Walkersm did post about a Lyft driver he knew that received a sticker that was supposed to be put on the front passenger side window. He also pointed out that this is illegal under the CA VC.

I will stick with my Lyft placard for now.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> Harry, the RideShareGuy, talked about the expanding radius in his first podcast. He's on this forum, maybe he could "chime in" and explain it better than I could. My other thoughts are based on my personal experiences (i.e. I'll get Lyft requests from riders located closer to other drivers on the road, a rider already in my car trying to request me as their driver and the request goes to a driver further away, etc.)


Hi Nautilus, thanks for the shout out. That's exactly how the Lyft request system works. They don't want drivers to go too long without getting a ride so they expand your radius by 1-1.5 miles every 1-2 minutes. So if there is a driver who has been waiting longer than you and may be further than you he/she will get priority over you. It doesn't matter whether you're driving or moving either so I stay put after a ride is over. There's also an Uber study that says this is the most efficient thing to do: http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/11/u...teach-drivers-how-to-optimize-their-earnings/

That's why I recommended in the podcast slipping in and out of driver mode every 10-15 mins so you can avoid having to drive 20 mins just to pick up a pax who may only want a 5 min ride. Btw, if you are trying to get a request from someone in your car and if they get another driver (that's how you know the expanding radius is true) just have them cancel the ride and re-request. That request resets the radius for the cancelled driver and makes it more likely that they'll get you. I've never had to do more than one cancel though to get the right driver/pax combo.

Uber is just based on proximity so you either want to be closest to the pax or move to an area with less drivers so you get priority on more space. If you're sitting next to your pax you'll always get the request unless it's high surge like after a concert, then all bets are off.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

two words
GO HOME


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> Hi Nautilus, thanks for the shout out. That's exactly how the Lyft request system works. They don't want drivers to go too long without getting a ride so they expand your radius by 1-1.5 miles every 1-2 minutes. So if there is a driver who has been waiting longer than you and may be further than you he/she will get priority over you. It doesn't matter whether you're driving or moving either so I stay put after a ride is over. There's also an Uber study that says this is the most efficient thing to do: http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/11/u...teach-drivers-how-to-optimize-their-earnings/
> 
> That's why I recommended in the podcast slipping in and out of driver mode every 10-15 mins so you can avoid having to drive 20 mins just to pick up a pax who may only want a 5 min ride. Btw, if you are trying to get a request from someone in your car and if they get another driver (that's how you know the expanding radius is true) just have them cancel the ride and re-request. That request resets the radius for the cancelled driver and makes it more likely that they'll get you. I've never had to do more than one cancel though to get the right driver/pax combo.
> 
> Uber is just based on proximity so you either want to be closest to the pax or move to an area with less drivers so you get priority on more space. If you're sitting next to your pax you'll always get the request unless it's high surge like after a concert, then all bets are off.


I wish I had remember to do this during this morning. First Lyft request was 7 miles away and in the wrong direction (of course!) And, to make things even better, when I got to the gates and had to call for the code, the rider tells me that he was only seeing what the availability of drivers was, so it ended up as a cancel! My second Lyft ping ended up being at least 5 miles away as well, but at least he was legit and took me at least somewhat in a better direction.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

one word: Kindle


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

NC doesn't have trade dress requirements. That's just CA as far as I know. 

Lyfty, are you in the Charlotte Lyft group? If not, PM me for details.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

In seattle area new trade dress for lyft is required and shipped to new drivers...it is a placard with lyft and logo that slides in and out of see through plastic sleeve . Required in window when driving at all times ...not sure what date this becomes law ...also a for hire placard on rear of car not sure on date of law on that one either.


----------



## Arlington Driver (Oct 24, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> NC doesn't have trade dress requirements. That's just CA as far as I know.


Uber and Lyft's interim broker's licenses in Virginia require trade dress. In addition, legislation passed in DC earlier this month will also require trade dress.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lyfty said:


> Especially in uptown where drivers will be stacked there, what would you do in such situations?
> Would love to hear your thoughts
> Also anyone knows when lyft-line will start operating?
> Thanks


I have a couple of simple rules. Too many drivers, don't bother going out the door. Second, if you do go out and have a bad hourly run rate, go home and do something else because yer just wasting yer time.

Let the other drivers work for nothing. Get's rid of them faster. Weekends are quickly becoming less and less productive because of driver over saturation.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Arlington Driver said:


> Uber and Lyft's interim broker's licenses in Virginia require trade dress. In addition, legislation passed in DC earlier this month will also require trade dress.


The 'trade dress' thing is a little hard to deal with when running 2 or more apps. I think the main reason for it is to identify the primary insurer, but I also have my own primary commercial insurance, so...tempted to not even have app trade dress.

Waiting for legislative clarifications on this item. I might end up putting a picture of myself (or more likely a LOGO) in the lower right corner with the name of my LLC, which is how I think it should be done as an independent contractor anyway.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Too many drivers on the road? 

Go home and get a good night sleep. **** your wife/girlfriend for several hours. Go out with your friends you don't see because you spend too much time ride-sharing. Go see that movie you've been wanting to see. Exercise. Eat a good meal. Anything else but look at the ride-share apps to see if it's busy enough to make enough money.


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

If you insist on driving when there are too drivers out there, try to position yourself in a location where it's void of others. Let all those other monkeys fight for the same banana.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

The last thing you want to do is display "trade dress" or stickers, most airports will try to ticket you, some even impound your car!


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

California PUC requires trade dress. Other locations might vary. Uber in California is very upfront that they will not pay the $1000 fine if you are caught without it. Sacramento Airport requires you have airport permit and trade dress. They are cracking down on drivers not in compliance. It's a $100 fine and I can tell you from experience security is looking. I've been approached but waived on since I am 'legal'. The airport is using the rider app to pinpoint who is out there.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I usually find an empty car park and masturbate. Oh wait guess that's not what you meant.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lyfty said:


> Especially in uptown where drivers will be stacked there, what would you do in such situations?
> Would love to hear your thoughts
> Also anyone knows when lyft-line will start operating?
> Thanks


Start looking for another source of income, and quit wasting your time and life away.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Start looking for another source of income, and quit wasting your time and life away.


I'm hoping it hasn't gotten to that point.. the money was SO good.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Start looking for another source of income, and quit wasting your time and life away.


We can not quit
We cant give up
We started this crab; now we got continuing supporting travis and the pseudopax scum, now 
Whats going to happen with them?accostumed to pay nanopeanuts for taxi we can not let them down
This poor disgusted pseudopax are not willing to ride anymore on the stinky taxis
Also with this new rates homeless and walfare recipients would be able to have a decent transpirtation
Travis will be very proud of us for help him to depreciate the taxi industry now "new rates" by a 80% and make believe all this cheap, frugal, arrogant, cinics, disgusted, shameless, classless pax that we are a bounch of mental ******ers doing this just for fun or the pleasure to meet such scum
Keep doing like that ill like to see how you end up in the bext comming days dealing with the stress and the pressure of know that some scum people is rating you despite the nanopeanuts they are paying you comparing with the disgusted stinky cabs
So please delete that stupid idea of quit from your head
Travis at this point is very pleased
And dont forget; he loves you


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

pako garcia said:


> We can not quit
> We cant give up
> We started this crab; now we got continuing supporting travis and the pseudopax scum, now
> Whats going to happen with them?accostumed to pay nanopeanuts for taxi we can not let them down
> ...


Travis is God


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Travis is God


He is
And the pseupax scum too
And they love us
Lol


----------

